# Exterior Decking and Furniture stain for indoor use



## cookie281 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi there,

Ive got a question about Cabot's decking and furniture stain, can it be used on interior furniture and clear coated with polyurethane. I'm only asking as I already have a 10 liter of stain, I've just built a dining suite and had hoped to use the decking and furniture stain on it. Any help you can give me would be great thanks.

Cheers
Brodie


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You shouldn't have any problems as long as the stain is cured before topcoating.


----------

